# Zebra finches



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Hi all!

I dont know if I told you yet, but I also fancy zebra finches 

I have breed a lot of different colors.

My BC CFW female and normal BC male have chicks in their nest.
Hopefully these will be my very first (except for their mom) BC CFW boys and girls!!

wish me luck!!

(pictures later)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Best of luck with your finches, I hope you'll get the much desired chicks! :fingerx: 
I can't wait to see some pics of your flock!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Aluz!

But I found one of the chicks dead..But the others are still ok.

here are (old) photos


Máni og Vargs Álfur by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs ungi - undan Almos og Áróru Agnadóttir by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Undan Mána og Bríet by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs Fengur Mánason og sá nýji - the new guy to the right by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Máni by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs Þorri - Undan Vargs Eros og Vargs Evelyn by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Undan Vargs Gefjun og Vargs Svartskegg by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Kvenfugl undan Mána og Dís. by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs Isabel ungar by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you lost a chick...
Your flock is beautiful, you sure have quite a varied colour assortment there! 
I didn't know the inside of the finches beak and tongue had spots on, it's very interesting. 
Is it only the chicks that have those spots or do they keep them as adults?


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow. They are gorgeous. Lovely flock you have. And especially their dotted tongue is magnificent. I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Juhi said:


> Wow. They are gorgeous. Lovely flock you have. And especially their dotted tongue is magnificent. I wasn't aware of it.


Thank you 



aluz said:


> I'm sorry to hear you lost a chick...
> Your flock is beautiful, you sure have quite a varied colour assortment there!
> I didn't know the inside of the finches beak and tongue had spots on, it's very interesting.
> Is it only the chicks that have those spots or do they keep them as adults?


Thank you Aluz, yes the dots are used to guide the parent when they are feeding.
They lose the spots when older.
The spots are different between mutations.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww I miss my little Zebbies! I used to raise them too a number if years ago. You have some beautiful mutations! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, that's really interesting, I'm always amazed at how nature works! 
Thanks for explaining the meaning of the chick's spots. :2thumbs:


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Aww I miss my little Zebbies! I used to raise them too a number if years ago. You have some beautiful mutations! *


It always amaze me how small they are. They are also very interesting birds and beautiful!
Thank you 



aluz said:


> Wow, that's really interesting, I'm always amazed at how nature works!
> Thanks for explaining the meaning of the chick's spots. :2thumbs:


you are welcome  
Birds are awesome!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I hear strong calls from the chicks when the parents are feeding them, 
very exciting!

I put together another pair, a very beautiful one.
They havent breed before.
The male is big, around 30 grams.
This is the male, his name is Þorri

Vargs Þorri - Undan Vargs Eros og Vargs Evelyn by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs Þorri og Bríet by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Vinstri: Vargs Óðinn - Undan Butta og Díönu - Hægri: Vargs Þorri by Elma_Ben, on Flickr

this is the female - her name is Mandarína


Vargs Mandarína undan Álmos og Bestlu - vor 2013 by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs Mandarína by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your finches are absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. 
I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of the chicks from the pair you are setting up now when the time comes. *


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Wow! Those are beautiful finches. I don't think I've ever seen that deep russet color. You should have some very interesting babies out of that pairing.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheBoysMom (Sep 6, 2014)

Your flock is gorgeous. I love Zebra Finches and had 6 a few years ago. All sisters and brothers but sadly they passed which was my fault.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Thank you  

I did a nest check yesterday and I think there are three chicks inside.
I think there are two boys and a girl. All cfw and they should be all black cheeks!!

arty2:

cant wait to see them feathering up some more!


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

How do you determine gender in finches?

And I have heard that it is very difficult to tame them. Is this true?


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Juhi said:


> How do you determine gender in finches?
> 
> And I have heard that it is very difficult to tame them. Is this true?


its is quite easy when you have cfw chicks, the females are darker 

but its more difficult if you have other colors, you have to wait until they molt for first time into adult feathers.

yes its almost impossible to tame them, unless you maybe handfeed them. 
Its rare to have tame zebra.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Vargur said:


> its is quite easy when you have cfw chicks, the females are darker
> 
> but its more difficult if you have other colors, you have to wait until they molt for first time into adult feathers.
> 
> ...


Ahaaaan. Thank you for the information.

So out of Budgies, Tiels, Love Birds and Finches, it is easiest to find the gender of a budgie. One just needs to take a glance at the cere colour.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

These are very beautiful zebra finches!In Greece they are called "paradise birds".Mandarina is so cute!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Juhi said:


> Ahaaaan. Thank you for the information.
> 
> So out of Budgies, Tiels, Love Birds and Finches, it is easiest to find the gender of a budgie. One just needs to take a glance at the cere colour.


you are welcome 
I think zebras and budgies ease to tell the gender very early.
Budgie more easy.
Zebra finches molt very quickly into their adult feathers, around 5 week old.
Somtimes I can tell their gender only 21 days old. (if its a boy)



despoinaki said:


> These are very beautiful zebra finches!In Greece they are called "paradise birds".Mandarina is so cute!


Thank you Despina!!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Their mutations are also dominant, recessive and sex - linked so.
With the sex linked mutation its also easy to tell at early stages the gender  

So much fun!!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Here are old photos of my zebra chicks


Vargs - siblings by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Ungar undan Isis og Mána by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Ungar undan Agna og Ágötu by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs Álfur að mata by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs zebra finch, 17 days old by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Isabel ungarnir undan Vargs Álf og Isabellu by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


Vargs - Allir að kúra sig saman fyrir nóttina by Elma_Ben, on Flickr

I have many many many more photos!! (coming soon)


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

They are precious. Waiting for more pictures. And you have some amazing photography skills. These look so professional. Great work


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, I love that pic of momma feeding her chick. And the babies on the nest are all so cute, too!
I can't wait to see more pics of your outstandingly beautiful finch flock!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Juhi said:


> They are precious. Waiting for more pictures. And you have some amazing photography skills. These look so professional. Great work


Thank you  I appreciate your nice comment a lot!



aluz said:


> Oh my, I love that pic of momma feeding her chick. And the babies on the nest are all so cute, too!
> I can't wait to see more pics of your outstandingly beautiful finch flock!


Thank you Aluz, but this is "papa bird" feeding his chick, :love2: all males have cheeks, some mutations gives females cheeks, like black cheeks (BC)
fawn cheek (FC) and few more..


----------

